# Bakery and chocolatier schools



## choco77 (Mar 3, 2010)

[h2] [/h2]Hello!

I am interested in learning some bakery, cake decoration and chocolatier tecniques in Canada or Europe. What schools or courses if you know any would you recommend me? I am happy to make different courses in different schools but just don´t know where to start from.

Thank you!


----------

